

Ask HN: What are some current moonshot projects? - nyist

I am trying to collate a list of google-type moonshot projects that are currently ongoing.<p>I have:<p>--self driving cars<p>--google glass<p>--wireless with baloons<p>--colonizing mars<p>-- calico<p>Do you know of others?
======
mbloom1915
Have you looked into Calico? Link
here:[http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/19/4748594/understanding-
cali...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/19/4748594/understanding-calico-larry-
page-google-ventures-and-the-quest-for)

an attempt to change medical field by Larry Page

------
mbloom1915
the idea is extremely far-fetched but nonetheless another bold endeavor for
Google and their continuation of investment in innovative R&D projects

------
electrichead
Not sure it qualifies, but hyperloop comes to mind

~~~
nyist
I think it qualifies, but I am not sure that it is being worked on right now.

------
nyist
Ok, I added that to the list as well.

